# Learn me on a 2010 A6 3.0T Avant



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I found what appears to be an immaculately clean 2010 A6 Avant. One owner with all service records but it has 111k miles. So we're talking like 20k-25k miles a year. To do that I would think there's a lot of highway miles involved. Anyway, I know nothing about this engine or maintenance. What should I specifically look for when going over the service records? Any quirks? Thank you for any helpful information. I may go see it in person tomorrow.


----------

